# Judith Holofernes Attacke gegen BILD!



## Franky70 (28 Feb. 2011)

Zitat:

"Die Bildzeitung ist ein gefährliches politisches Instrument — nicht nur ein stark vergrößerndes Fernrohr in den Abgrund, sondern ein bösartiges Wesen, das Deutschland nicht beschreibt, sondern macht. Mit einer Agenda."

Mehr Details:
Judith Holofernes: Werben fr die "Bildzeitung"? - "Ich glaube, es hackt!" - Lifestyle | STERN.DE

Ist BILD wirklich "gefährlich"?
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2011)

Danke, das endlich mal jemand den Mut hat und gegen Bild aufmuckt :thumbup:


----------



## atumblaze (28 Feb. 2011)

Endlich sagt einer was viele denken...
Weg mit Bild und Co!!!


----------



## Buterfly (1 März 2011)

Fand die Aktion klasse :thumbup:

Und Bild ist in meinen Augen wirklich gefährlich, da sie mit Vorurteilen und falschen Beiträgen die Meinung/Politik in Deutschland maßgeblich beeinflußt.


----------

